
Apple Planning MacBook Pro with 32GB of 'desktop-class' RAM: Report - velodrome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-planning-macbook-pro-with-32gb-of-desktop-class-ram-report/
======
ethagknight
And I'm sitting here with my brand new 15" MBP, still within the return
period, not overly impressed with this machine relative to the price and
relative to my 2012 machine it replaced.. Is he saying it "will be
significantly redesigned in 2017" or "has been significantly redesigned" in
2016? Should I send it back and work on my oldie for another 6 months, letting
Apple and other users sort through the variety of issues with the 2016 model?
(dongle/port/hub situation, abysmal battery life situation, fledgling and
relatively unsupported touchbar situation, touchpad palm rejection /
unintentional touchpad situation to name a few).

~~~
tornadoboy55
2015 was the absolute pinnacle for Apple devices. The 6S is amazing. Semi
water-resistant, headphone jack, fast NVME storage, fast processor, 3D touch,
good movement coprocessor..

Likewise the 13" (not sure about the 15") Pro is an absolutely joy. 10-14h
battery life, good screen, good keyboard, normal size trackpad, no touchbar,
magsafe..

~~~
ethagknight
I genuinely like the touchbar, and I can see it being something really useful,
but its like any early adopter tech, serves little use outside of Apple's
stock apps. The huge force touch trackpad is annoying, I have to move my whole
arm to avoid touching my pinky to it when switching between typing and
mousing. On the flip side, The new SSD is blazing fast. I can fly on the
shallow keyboard. For me, it boils down to this: Is Apple going to solve my
top 5 issues via software updates in the upcoming months (which I think they
can), or are they going to reverse course in 2017 and make the machine they
should have released at last year's reveal. Rumor of "significant redesign" is
highly concerning.

I too loved the 6S, but the 7 is really really fast. I really griped about the
headphone jack (still do), but I've heard AirPods are excellent (at least
according to Marco and crew on ATP) and have a pair on backorder.

~~~
tornadoboy55
So far Apple has never produced any audio listening equipment that I (or any
other discerning listener) would rate above 'mediocre' in the sound quality
department, which is arguably the most important part.

------
yuhong
At this point, it is probably worth it for Apple to skip Kaby Lake and go to
Coffee Lake/Cannonlake if it supports LPDDR4.

------
lvspiff
Why not 64GB? Why not 128GB of server class ram and 16TB SSD drives? Why not
let us configure whatever insane arrangement we want at this point and make it
whatever ungodly price Apple wants? You know we would pay for it...

~~~
gaze
For the same reason Apple always restricts choice. "There's 128 gigs of ram in
this machine but the battery life is pretty bad." People have no idea what
they actually want.

~~~
eternalvision
Top poster noted exactly what many of us want: modularity. Being able to put
in your own drive and RAM to whatever capacity is technically feasible is a
good start. An innovative battery design might be one where the thickness of
the laptop increased when a larger capacity battery (attached to the bottom)
is chosen. The forthcoming OWC machined aluminum battery/port case offers
relevant insight here, and such a solution devised instead by Apple would be
clearly superior.

Those who have been around long enough know no huge company, Apple included,
is innocent of releasing sub-optimal products from time to time. I have
personally bought and returned two 15" 2016 MBP's (one had an actual keyboard
defect whereby one of the keys became temporarily stuck in the down position)
and do plan on buying Apple products in the future on the expectation that any
current shortcomings will be addressed in reasonable time.

Apple is a solid company and they are not going anywhere. The question is,
where will the users head? As an established geezer, I'll probably be using
what we know of as 'laptops' for the next 5 years, at least.

~~~
guitarbill
If modularity is the main thing your care about, Apple hasn't really catered
to that for ages. Changing the SSD and RAM is useful, but most people wouldn't
use that. I know I haven't in my last 2 models.

> no huge company, Apple included, is innocent of releasing sub-optimal
> products

This is usually solved by having competition, but doesn't work if you care
about the OS. Same for phones. It's a new-ish problem with no solution so far.

~~~
eternalvision
Sure, my response was a bit tongue-in-cheek. However, Apple could conceivably
offer a model with a thick and beefy battery. Burly programmers with strong
backs, for instance, would find this configuration to be appealing.

